# dziwna samba (smbfs)

## zytek

mhm.. na PLD wszystko było OK a tutaj mount jakoś mnie nie słucha:

```

zytek@kanapa zytek $ id

uid=1000(zytek) gid=100(users) grupy=10(wheel),18(audio),100(users)

zytek@kanapa zytek $ sudo mount -o username="",password="",uid=1000 //Serwer/Pliki mnt/Pliki/

zytek@kanapa zytek $ ls -las mnt/Pliki/

4 drwxr-xr-x    1 zytek    root         4096 mar  3 02:18 .

0 drwx------    6 zytek    users          47 mar  2 23:03 ..

524288 drwxrwx---    1 671      1000            0 lut 15 20:16 Muzyka

```

O co chodzi ? Skąd ten UID 671 i GID 1000 ? Wspomnę, że GID nie wziął się z parametru uid przy mount bo co bym tam nie podał to montuje z 671.1000 .. mhm.

update: właśnie zauważyłem.. 671 to ID użytkownika "samba" NA SERWERZE hehs.. czemu głupek tak montuje ? Jak już mówiłem na PLD działała ta komenda normalnie, montował z prawami takimi jakie się podało..

(kernel 2.6.4-rc1-mm1 jeśli to ma znaczenie.. smbfs w module)

----------

## Dorian

sam walczylem chwile z tym problemem.

to "wina" kernela (+samba 3.x.x), ktory zostal skompilowany z opcją CONFIG_SMB_UNIX

(dojscie z 'make menuconfig': File systems  --->Network File Systems  --->[ ]   Enable Unix Extensions)

po wylaczeniu juz jest "normalnie"

----------

